# Ranting



## lornam1989 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just having a rant! Stopped the pill (microgynon 30) on Sunday still no AF 4 days and counting. Hospital said to call them on my first day of AF to have a base line scan and start drugs etc for short protocol but looks like that's not going to happen now 

Grrrrrr... Want to scream at my body come on ffs how hard can it be like - I have pcos so was really excited to know when I was actually going to start AF.

Sorry just needed that off my chest!

X


----------

